

Top 10 Web Dev Blunders of 2008 - mcargian
http://nettuts.com/articles/web-roundups/top-10-biggest-web-dev-blunders-of-2008/

======
tlrobinson
_1\. Site Meter Crashes For IE Users_

Blunder? That's genius!

~~~
cookiecaper
Exactly what I came here to say.

------
auston
I definitely though Tumblr admin vulnerability would have made the list.

------
henning
How about timeless mistakes:

1\. No search (this site) or crappy search (reddit)

2\. Unreadably small text

3\. Ecommerce sites that don't make prices clear ("call a sales representative
and give us all your contact information we can then spam you with")

...

More: <http://www.useit.com/alertbox/9605.html>

------
volida
he should check with alexa first because for Plurk things seems to go very
good:

<http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/plurk.com>

